# Eingeschränkte Konnektivität



## ninske (22. Juli 2009)

*Eingeschränkte Konnektivität*

Hallo Leute !

Ich habe ein mir Netzwerk eingerichtet (wenn man es so nennen kann )
die Reihenfolge ist folgende : Splitter - Modem -Netgear Wlan Router von da aus 1x per lan kabel zum alten xp pc und dann vom router zu devolo und im Wohnzimmer von devolo zum Laptop ( vista ultimate ).
Der Pc und der Laptop haben beide feste IP´s . Jetzt habe ich dauernd beim Laptop das Problem mit der eingeschränkten konnektivität  wenn ich den laptop nen paar mal neu starte ist das problem dann weg .
Ich weiß oder denke das es ein vista problem ist . 
Ich habe schon die anderen beiträge gelesen und zum teil probiert aber das funzt alles bei mir nicht so richtig 
Ach ja und wenn ich mit dem laptop per wlan online gehe habe ich zur zeit immer aussetzer 

Gruß und Danke


----------



## derLordselbst (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Eingeschränkte Konnektivität !!*

Meine Empfehlung dazu ist es, die IP nicht fest im Laptop einzutragen, sondern im Netgear Router zuzuordnen. Im Laptop läuft es dann über DHCP und wird regelmäßig aufgefrischt. Zumindest aktuelle Netgear-Router können das.


----------



## ninske (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Eingeschränkte Konnektivität !!*



derLordselbst schrieb:


> Meine Empfehlung dazu ist es, die IP nicht fest im Laptop einzutragen, sondern im Netgear Router zuzuordnen. Im Laptop läuft es dann über DHCP und wird regelmäßig aufgefrischt. Zumindest aktuelle Netgear-Router können das.



Hi ! meinst du damit das ich eien IP reservieren soll ? Habe es Gemacht ( glaube ich zumindest ) , funktioniert aber auch nicht .
Also über Devolo funktioniert es nicht . Wlan funktionmiert ohne probleme .
Kannst du mir das mit dem IP eintagen beschreiben ?

Gruß und Danke


----------



## Herbboy (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Eingeschränkte Konnektivität*

also, da, wo du ne fest IP eingetragen hast, wählst du einfach "IP automatisch beziehen", und beim router wiederum stellst du es so ein, dass er IPs verteilt, nennt sich idR "DHCP-server".


----------



## derLordselbst (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Eingeschränkte Konnektivität*

Als erstes sollte beim Laptop eingestellt sein, dass die IP-Adresse automatisch bezogen wird. Wie es bei Deinem Router einzustellen ist, beschreibe ich Dir gerne, wenn Du mir das Modell nennst.

Evtl. hast Du das mit dem Reservieren der IP-Adresse längst erledigt. 

Was ich auf jeden Fall machen würde, ist das klassische Bäumchen-Wechsel-Dich-Spielchen. 

das Laptop direkt über LAN mit den Router verbinden
das Gleiche mit allen eingesetzten LAN-Kabeln wiederholen
Die Steckdosen ändern, über die die Devolo laufen

Bekannt bei PowerLan-Adaptern sind Probleme, wenn es Störquellen im Netz gibt oder die Adapter keine eigene Steckdose für sich haben und nicht an einen Mehrfachstecker hängen. 

Die Unterbrecher im WLan finde ich nicht so ungewöhnlich. Da habe ich auch schon einige Basteleien hinter mir mit Antennenausrichtung und mit Richtantennen. Manchmal sind es einfach nur zuviele Netze auf dem gleichen oder den benachbarten Kanälen.


----------



## ninske (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Eingeschränkte Konnektivität*

Hi Leute !

Also das mit den Steckdosen habe ich schon probiert , 2 versch. Steckerleisten und jetzt direkt in die Steckdose . Was noch ist es ging ja vorher auch und mein Uralt laptop ( winxp ) funktioniert auch ohne Probleme.
@ derLordselbst : Der Router ist ein Netgear WGT624 v3 !!

Gruß und Danke

P.S: Kurz bevor es funktioniert kommt ein Fenster wo er mich fragt nach dem Netzwerk also ob Heimnetztwerk oder Öffentlich und so . Ich stelle es am Anfang aber immer schon auf Heimnetzwerk !


----------



## derLordselbst (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Eingeschränkte Konnektivität*

Leider kann ich momentan beim Netgear Router nicht weiterhelfen, da deren Webseite die Anleitungen nicht ausspuckt. Einen Netgear habe ich auch noch zuhause. Ich schaue mal nach, ob es ein vergleichbares Modell ist.

Das es vorher funktioniert hat, heißt leider garnichts. Es kann irgendwas kaputt gegangen sein. Sogar LAN-Leitungen können versagen. Auch eine einzelne Buchse am Router kann ausfallen. Daher ist das systematische Ausprobieren das einzig sinnvolle, um zu vermeiden, dass man nach komplexen Lösungen sucht, wenn z. B. einfach ein Stecker unsichtbar beschädigt ist.

Mit Laptop ist das auch weniger Arbeit als hier im Forum zu fragen.^^

Einfach als Erstes mal an der LAN-Leitung vom Windows-XP-Rechner anschließen, wo das Internet ja funzt. Wenn es da keine Probleme gibt, liegt es nicht an Vista oder dem Laptop sondern die Störung ist irgendwo im Netzwerk.


----------



## ninske (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Eingeschränkte Konnektivität*

Hallo Leute !

Also ich habe es jetzt mal über die leitung vom Router Direkt zum Laptop probiert = Eingeschr. Konnektivität  Dannach habe ich es vom Modem direkt zum Laptop probiert = Eingeschr. Konnektivität
. Auch habe ich IP autom. beziehen probiert , das klappt auch nicht obwohl er mir bei details die richtige IP adresse anzeigt.
Jetzt habe ich nen bissl bammel weil auf dem neuen rechener kommt ja auch Vista drauf 

Wie lasst ihr den eure Netzwerke über Vista leufen ???

Gruß und Danke


----------



## derLordselbst (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Eingeschränkte Konnektivität*

Ich habe mal ein bisschen geguuggelt:

Daher alle Tipps ohne eigene Erfahrung (nutze privat und beruflich bisher nur XP):

Auf jeden Fall würde ich Servicepack 1 und 2 einspielen, da ein Problem des Netzwerkstacks von Vista bekannt ist. Eventuell hilft das. 

Am häufigsten wird beschrieben, dass es ein Treiberproblem ist, da veraltete LAN-Treiber bei Vista Ärger machen. Also mal da nach was Neuem Ausschau halten.

Manchmal soll sich die Fehlermeldung nur auf IPv6-Protokoll beziehen, dass noch nicht wirklich genutzt wird. Das kann man probeweise abschalten:

Start --> Verbindung herstellen--> Eigenschaften--> Netzwerk --> Haken raus bei IPV-6

Wie gesagt, über Vista weiss ich wahrscheinlich weniger als Du...


----------



## ninske (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Eingeschränkte Konnektivität*

HI !

Also auf dem Laptop ist SP 1 und 2 drauf ! Du meinst ich sollte mal versuchen neue treiber für die netzwerkkarte zu laden !
Auf dem Pc wird Vista homr premium sein und da eine cd mit SP 1 beiliegt also ohne die beiden .
Na ich werde mal weiter probieren 

Gruß und Danke


----------



## seiLaut (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Eingeschränkte Konnektivität*

Für XP ist Service Pack 3 aktuell, für Vista Service Pack 2.
Hat dein Router die aktuellste Firmware?
Wireless Netzwerk-Technologie Switches Router Netgear

Vista kann dir auch anzeigen, was es alles an Geräten im Netzwerk kennt:
Gehe in die Netzwerkumgebung (Start -> Netzwerk), Netzwerk- und Freigabeeinstellungen und dort ist sind dann 3 Symbole, links dein Laptop, rechts ist das Internet.
Obendrüber steht "Gesamtübersicht anzeigen", schau mal, was er findet.


----------



## ninske (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Eingeschränkte Konnektivität*

Hallo !

Alles klar wie gesagt der Lappi müsste SP 2 haben . Wegen den anderen Einstellungen werde ich mal nachschauen wenn ich zu hause bin .
Hoffentlich klappt es endlich mal 
Wenn ja gebe ich einen aus 

Gruß und Danke

bin jetzt kurz zu hause : der router hat firmware (1.1.125 (deutsch)) die ist von 2005
die neuste ist ( 2.0.26_1.01 NA ) die oist von 2008 ! Aber wenn ich die Firmware ändere muß ich da die daten meines Providers neu eingeben ? 
Das kann ich nämlich  zur zeit nicht ( habe sie versaubeutelt )  (=


----------



## derLordselbst (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Eingeschränkte Konnektivität*

Normalerweise musst Du die Daten nicht eingeben. Allerdings sollte man sie zur Sicherheit parat haben. Die kann man beim Provider wieder anfordern.

Ein Backup der Einstellungen ist auch zu empfehlen. Das müsste auch der Netgear können (habe ich bei mir immer noch nicht nachgeschaut, sorry).


----------

